# Harbor Freight 8 HP engine.



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just noticed that Harbor Freight now has an 8 HP engine with a 1" shaft. This fills the gap nicely for snowblower applications between the 6.5 and the 11. There are no reviews as of right now.

http://www.harborfreight.com/engines-generators/gas-engines/8-hp-301cc-ohv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-epa-61415.html

My Craftsman has an 8.5 motor with a 1" shaft that runs terribly (well documented that that is not a good motor).

It is listed at $299 marked down to $250. I wonder what the price will be when the newness wears off and they start offering it at there real fake sale price. (oxymoron I know). The 6.5 lists for $250 and when it was brand new I think I remember it being $145.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I think they are going to discontinue the 11hp version. I looked on the web site and only the CA. model is listed and it's only available in-store.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the HF 8hp motor was in last months circular, i posted about it and the price which was the same as the 11hp motor


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

$299 is pushing it for what you can find an 8HP Intec Snow for.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

If this motor drops down to say $175, I will likely replace my running Briggs 8.5 hp motor even though it runs with low hours. $250 I will live with the problems it has (surging, must have choke partially on, boggs easier than it should, fuel vent blocked, needs full tank of gas to have enough fuel pressure to keep up with extended heavy loading)

Even with all of the problems that the motor has, I could still clear 12 inches of snow from my giant driveway if I had to. The EOD pile is more than it can handle with reasonable performance. I am dying to see what that unit would do with a proper power plant driving it because it throws great when it's not bogging.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I will live with the problems it has (surging, must have choke partially on, boggs easier than it should, fuel vent blocked, needs full tank of gas to have enough fuel pressure to keep up with extended heavy loading).


If you've tried cleaning the carb why not just replace it with a new one if the rest of the motor seems strong ?? Sounds like all you need is a new carb to get the performance back.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you've tried cleaning the carb why not just replace it with a new one if the rest of the motor seems strong ?? Sounds like all you need is a new carb to get the performance back.


I wish it were that simple. I have fount many examples of people having the same problems with this motor both here and other places on the web.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that is a nice go-between option, for engine sizes. There are a lot of 8hp snowblower applications. 

I wouldn't want them to eliminate the 11hp, 346cc size, though. 'Cause if I ever had to replace my 318cc OHV 10hp, that's probably what I'd want to use


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I wish it were that simple. I have fount many examples of people having the same problems with this motor both here and other places on the web.


AND ... what did they find was the problem ??


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> AND ... what did they find was the problem ??


If I knew that we wouldn't be having this conversation...
Sears Craftsman Snow Thrower Dying - DoItYourself.com Community Forums

Also read post #29 here...
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/11162-will-212cc-predator-have-enough-power-swap-3.html


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Motor Options*

Just for consideration, I picked up a 10 HP LCT last year with electric start for around $250. Same basic engine but included the electric starter.
That one's still in the box, planning on putting it on a blower one of these days.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I DO NOT GET IT. why get one of those engines. when there is plenty of new old stuff briggs motors sitting in warehouses all over the country and on the internet. I know, I know that not everybody is a fan of briggs motors. just like I am not a fan of those tecumsaparts that are out there. I just had to run that up the old flag pole again..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What's not to get . Broken engine snow blower + $99 6.5hp harbor freight engine = snow thrown out of driveway into lawn. Reliable, smooth idle, Good power, performance parts available, what's not to like. 
http://www.ombwarehouse.com/Predator-212cc-Racing-Parts/

https://www.google.com/#q=youtube+predator+212

99 bucks for a smooth running, totally new engine. What's not to love other than to chirp about it being from China ?? I'd rather buy something American but we don't make stuff anymore. As for an older American made Briggs or Tech you'd be hard pressed to fix one for 99 bucks and you sure couldn't take one in and have it repaired for under a hundred.

That's why.


----------

